# Photo Canvas



## Phibbleberry (13 Nov 2009)

Hey Guys, 

I'm a big fan of Photobox and generally order all photo-related things with them, but noticed the other day in Arnotts, that they have a 'booth' essentially, that is putting photos onto mid size canvas for only €50. 

You get them within the hour too...cheaper and quicker than Photobox. Haven't had it done, so can't comment on quality, but there are places that do it for twice or three times that, so, if quality is good, it's _very _good deal!

Nice personal pressie too..

PB


----------

